# NEETS!



## IcK (Jan 18, 2005)

hey guys i just got some brand new Neets from Jeff Rapps! what a great looking fish even though the colors arent as good as some would like but the colors they do have are actually really nice. i got two i couldnt afford many more with shipping so he said he would do his best to get me a male and female i think he did a pretty good job. well could anyone tell me more about the personality of this little fiesty thing i know when breeding they are pure terrors but what can i expect to see from them? also how big do they get i have them in a 29 which i know will be suitable but iv read 6 inchs but im expecting more around 4 inchs. they still have alot to go there less than an inch!

-jay


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

post some pics!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool 8) , but I hear they have incredible conspecific agression. I've been wanting to get some for years now but I was always afraid that they would just kill each other off and I'd have a tank full of dead fish  . keep us updated cause if your successfull with them maybe I'll get brave enough to finally give them a try. :lol:


----------



## IcK (Jan 18, 2005)

hey ill try and post some pictures here in the next couple of days but i can see what your talking about in the specific aggression joels they are from what iv seen so far very aggressive and are not afraid to go after fish 2 or 3 times thier size!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

My experience has been that their aggression is over-rated. I have a group of 5 - seemingly 2 pairs and a spare - in a 40g breeder. Lot's of breeding activity, but they're not over the top crazy aggressive.

Their interesting coloration occurs when they breed. Otherwise they're pretty plain.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

I do not recall just outright belligerence between the two that I had years ago nor with the set I had most recently (alas, one has passed on) but they do hold their own against much larger fish (provided they do not fit in the larger fishes mouth) using guerilla tactics. I will post a picture once I download it to try and illustrate the size differences I refer to. The one I do have left however seems to really not care for the Convicts or the Texas and tries to engage them in battle at any opportunity. The Neet is the second smallest fish in the tank...only one of the convicts is smaller but only just. They are outgoing, inquisitive and not afraid to stand up for themselves. The colours will tend to bea bit drab at times but as you can imagine they will brighten during times of conflict, breeding, or when they are just feeling very confident. I'll try to post the picture today.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Please forgive the picture quality...the pictures are for illustration purposes to give an idea of the size of the tank mates of my Neet.










Neet left, Festae above, smallest Red Devil right

...and










Labiatum left, Neet middle, back end of larger Red Devil...

I really am pitiful with the pictures.


----------



## IcK (Jan 18, 2005)

wow i can really see the difference in size how big is yours?


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

IcK said:


> wow i can really see the difference in size how big is yours?


My Neet is around 3"...small Convict is about 2" and the larger convict is bit larger than the Neet at about 3.5" but higher visibly from belly to dorsal. Everything after that is larger to MUCH larger but no worries for the Neet


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I also got some Neets from TUIC a month or so ago, they are in a 30 long with some New Guinea Rainbowfish. I also have 2 much older wild caught Neets in a couple of my other aquariums, they don't seem to be compatible with each other.

Here are the new ones 









There is actually 8 of them in there, but it's hard to get a group shot, they are so active. I ordered 8, but Jeff must have accidently given me 9. I didn't even realize this for a while. I moved the 8 Neets out of another growout tank they were sharing with some younger Convict fry. The next day when I was feeding the Convicts, a lone Neet came out to feed, suprised me. I walked over to the 30 long and counted 8 Neets. Looks like I got the bonus plan. 8)


----------



## IcK (Jan 18, 2005)

haha man your lucky i didnt have enough money for that many so ill have to pray for a pair just from the two


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, I got lucky this time. About a year and a half ago I ordered 4 wild caught Neets, but decided to experiment with UPS Ground shipping. They were all breathing hard when they arrived. 3 of the 4 died within 3 hours of releasing them. One survived and is doing fine. 6 months later I ordered 4 more UPS Next Day Air. They all made it ok, but over time the established one killed 3 of the 4, and would have killed the other one if I didn't move him. So thats 2 of 8 Neets surviving in different aquariums with no hopes of them being a compatible pair. Oh yeah, the established one also killed my male Cutteri that was part of a breeding pair. He is in a 40 with a pair of breeding convicts, he is having a much tougher time trying to destroy that pair bond.

The other Neet is a little mellower, and is in with a breeding pair of Cutteris. The female was the other half of the pair that had the male killed by the other Neet. This Neet is not screwing with the Cutteris as much, but he has eaten some of their fry here and there.


----------



## IcK (Jan 18, 2005)

yea i was really worried about shipping fish i had never done it before and i didnt know what to expect because i would have hated to send a dead fish back. especially when shipping is so expensive


----------

